
What NBA Jam's Hot Hand Reveals About the Power of Streaks - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/hes-on-fire-what-nba-jams-hot-hand-reveals-about-the-power-of-streaks-11583256232
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.is/BHDmZ](https://archive.is/BHDmZ)

